# Erins Little Farm Journal



## Erins Little Farm (Apr 16, 2012)

I decided  I might as well start my journal!

I am a homeschooled girl who has had a thing with animals since the beginning. My grandeddy owns a cattle farm so I am there almost everyday with my sheep, hogs and show steer. I love to help him with the cattle as much as I can. Most of his friend call me his little cowgirl, and I don't mind that  I own 44 chickens, 15 sheep, and a couple of cattle.
I show in 4-H which I've been doing for 5 years. I am on our livestock judging team and Recently placed 9th in a competition! I have a livestock show MAy 19th, I am showing 4 market lambs, 1 ewe lamb, 3 market hogs,  and 1 market steer....This is my busiest year yet! I work at our local veterinary office. Well that's me. I'll add more later 


-Erin


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome to BYH jorunaling.


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 16, 2012)




----------

